
US Robotics Network Taps - mkj
http://www.usr.com/en/products/networking-taps/
======
mkj
Who would be the customer for these?

~~~
detaro
Network taps are fairly standard tools for diagnostics and monitoring. Most
enterprises operating larger networks/datacenters probably have them or
devices offering the same capability (although often more fancy, with
integrated traffic filtering etc, or embedded in their normal network
hardware)

